
Deploying Distributed Ledgers in Kubernetes Cluster - Vmody2
https://gravitational.com/blog/why-blockchain-needs-kubernetes/
======
Vmody2
Hi all, the author here, this article is somewhat of a thought-piece. It was a
bit difficult to write as there is much to be explored between blockchain and
K8s, but I tried to synthesize the information out there into a coherent
narrative. I would appreciate any feedback, especially critical.

